# Need a Painter that can Spray Lacquer



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Looking for someone to repaint the kitchen cabinet doors in my home - I can get the identical paint color; but, I don't have the tools, training, and skills to repaint the doors. 



Our house is only 5 years old and the bottom cabinet doors are starting to peel and blister from wear and tear. Mainly on the edges of the doors.



There are a total of 11 doors - I can remove if necessary and deliver to you; or, you can set up and paint on-site. I'd prefer you to work on-site; but, it will be your call.



PM Me.


----------

